# I really want to own or lease a horse. Anyone got anything? (Boarding and leasing)



## AnimalLover21 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey guys. So I really, really, _really_ want to own a horse. I want to find a barn that has free full self care board, I want to feed my horse, and do everything with it so I can create a bond with it. But I just can't find anyone! And then I was looking for a free lease so that I could clean a horses stall in exchange for riding it and loving it, and I still couldn't find anything. And yes, I do know that horses cost a lot of money, and I'm willing to pay for farrier and vetting, but I really want a barn that would let me do free full self care or a free lease. so I was wondering if anyone here had anything? I live in Ohio near Canton. I really want a place that is within 20 minutes for boarding and 30 for leasing. I'm about 18-20 minutes from Canton. For leasing I'm looking for a beginner safe horse. No thoroughbreds or Arabians. Mare and Gelding, it doesn't matter. And I love Paint horses and Quarter Horses! 14.3 and taller. No taller than 17HH though 😊 Thank you guys so much, I hope I can find something :faceshot::runninghorse2::gallop:


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Have you had any riding lessons? Or any experience with horses ?


----------



## AnimalLover21 (Jul 26, 2016)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Have you had any riding lessons? Or any experience with horses ?


Yes I've had riding lessons and experience with horses. I was going to work at a barn in exchange for leasing, but one of the owners of the barn really put me off so I changed my mind.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Unfortunately barns are businesses and need to make money. It would not make any sense for them to offer free board. If you are looking at self care facilities then its less likely that you could work in exchange for board as they wouldn't have as much work available. On top of this people are more likely to offer this situations to people they already know.

Free leases are not really free. They just mean you don't pay a fee to the owner. You're still responsible for board, feed, hoof care etc.

Maybe the best option is to continue on with weekly lessons and try and build relationships with people at your barn. In time they might have a horse available or be willing to trade work for board for you to buy your own.


----------



## AnimalLover21 (Jul 26, 2016)

Saskia said:


> Unfortunately barns are businesses and need to make money. It would not make any sense for them to offer free board. If you are looking at self care facilities then its less likely that you could work in exchange for board as they wouldn't have as much work available. On top of this people are more likely to offer this situations to people they already know.
> 
> Free leases are not really free. They just mean you don't pay a fee to the owner. You're still responsible for board, feed, hoof care etc.
> 
> Maybe the best option is to continue on with weekly lessons and try and build relationships with people at your barn. In time they might have a horse available or be willing to trade work for board for you to buy your own.


Here in America, people do actually do completely free lease for work. At least where I live they do. And I was looking for a full care barn that would offer free self care in exchange for working there. Sorry for the misunderstanding. And I've already asked my current barn if they would let someone my age work there, they said no.  Oh and if that didn't work out I was looking for someone who maybe wanted another horse to keep theirs company and I would pay for mine.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Look at private owners. I have 4 saddle horses. One butt. I let two local girls clean stall in exchange for trail riding on Harley and Trixie to deadbroke newbie safe ponies. Lots of private owners will do this over barns


----------



## AnimalLover21 (Jul 26, 2016)

Rain Shadow said:


> Look at private owners. I have 4 saddle horses. One butt. I let two local girls clean stall in exchange for trail riding on Harley and Trixie to deadbroke newbie safe ponies. Lots of private owners will do this over barns


How would I find private owners?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

AnimalLover21 said:


> And I was looking for a full care barn that would offer free self care in exchange for working there. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Let me tell you, as someone who does self care, it is HARD work. It's rewarding, don't get me wrong, and I love the autonomy of being able to choose what hay I feed (different from the full care side) and being able to weigh my hay so I know how much my horses get beyond 'a flake or two' and being able to use a slow feeder for my air fern pony, but it means I'm 100% responsible for well, everything. Board is cheaper, but that means having to buy my own hay, and that's not cheap.

And I think that's going to be a bit of a difficulty for you if you're trying to work off self care board. I'm not sure how it would work out, you might be able to work off the stall/paddock/pasture cost, but what about hay? If you're at a self care barn, you'd have to pay for hay yourself anyway, usually, I have heard of some where the barn gets a load of hay in and factors that into the cost of board, but most self care barns have the owner purchasing the hay themselves. If you're at a full care barn,mit would be really hard for them to justify giving up a full care spot for a "free" horse. I know you said you'd work there, but there's no way that they'd go entirely free everything unless that was a full time job for you,mane even then, that might not be a guarantee. 

And like I said, self care is hard. Doubly so if you're working at a barn taking care of other horses on top of your own. A few years back, when I wasn't getting as many hours at work, I was mucking stalls at another facility a few days a week, hard physical labor. I was glad it wasn't every day during the week because by the time I was done, I'd just be able to go out to take care of my two and clean their corrals and I'd be done. I hardly had any time for them on those days because I'd put so much work in, I was beat. If you did manage to find a barn that would let you work in exchange for what would essentially be free full board, you'd spend a lot of time taking care of other jobs, you would not have time for your horse. And depending on your age, you'd need to factor school in as well. 

Not trying to discourage you in anyway, but just trying to point out that there's a lot of factors in horsekeeping you need to consider. I don't think there's anything wrong with trying to save money, and it can be done, but nothing is ever really "free". I would agree that finding private owners willing to exchange stall cleaning, etc for saddle time might be a better possibility for you, those opportunities are out there. It's not your own horse, but you can get the riding bug/horse fix in that way until circumstances are better for you. Heck, if my mare didn't have DSLD, I'd be looking for a kid to come give her saddle time just because.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

So, what IS your age?

I have a 15 yo across the street that comes over to " help" in exchange for riding.

The problem is that her parents have other stuff for her to do. It seems that when I NEED help, she is not available. She is home schooled.

I need to clean up after the horses first thing in the morning, if they were in for the night. She cannot get here until 10 or 11, which is 3 or 4 hours later than I need. So, I do that myself. She has to leave if her mother calls and needs something, so I finish whatever we were doing....


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

AnimalLover21 said:


> Here in America, people do actually do completely free lease for work. At least where I live they do. And I was looking for a full care barn that would offer free self care in exchange for working there. Sorry for the misunderstanding. And I've already asked my current barn if they would let someone my age work there, they said no.  Oh and if that didn't work out I was looking for someone who maybe wanted another horse to keep theirs company and I would pay for mine.


I have a full care barn & I wouldn't let someone do self care because it messes up the routine. Would a self care person do a night feeding & stall picking? How would I ignore the self care horse while feeding & caring for the others?
I would have to have space for their hay, grain etc. And what happens if they buy poor quality? Would that horse have to be separated to avoid group feedings?
Full care is full care for many reasons.
I have found that exchanges seldom work without someone feeling short changed. 
Maybe you would be better off looking for a barn that would pay you an hourly rate for work, then you pay as you go.

Don't give up the dream but maybe put it off until you are old enough to make it happen by yourself.


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

Post an ad on Craigslist for a private horse owner. Don't disclose your age or gender on the ad though. Make it sound like you're an adult. And make sure your parents are very very involved in the process until you're 100% sure this person is legit-- which should include going to the barn and having your parents meet the person and their horse. 

I would love to find a responsible young lady who wants to go to the barn and ride/lunge/muck stalls 2-3 days per week when I'm busy with work but I'm in TX.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I'd say keep looking and network, get to know more horse people in your area. Your request doesn't sound outrageous, but as several have posted already there are good reasons full care places usually aren't interested in this arrangement. Doesn't mean all though. 

On the flip side of that be careful what you ask for lol. Someone interested in this might not be keen on you riding when there are any chores to do.

Also why not an Arabian out of curiosity? Wouldn't rule them out personally, if you come across an older laid back Arabian gelding that is the baby sitter type would definitely make my short list for you.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Post an ad on Craigslist for a private horse owner. Don't disclose your age or gender on the ad though. Make it sound like you're an adult.


I presume that you are suggesting that for the OPs own safety? Kind of annoying though if you are looking for adult help and find you are talking to a minor


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> I presume that you are suggesting that for the OPs own safety? Kind of annoying though if you are looking for adult help and find you are talking to a minor


I'm not saying OP should lie in the ad. I'm saying they shouldn't post an ad indicating they are a young girl. Too much of an open invitation to predators. Just post an ad saying you're a horse person looking to ride in exchange for chores. No need to mention age or gender.

Edit: I realize my previous post makes it sound like I was advocating actually claiming to be an adult. That's not what I meant at all. Just _don't _indicate you're a minor. Leave it neutral.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Around here you can find horses to lease for as little as $100/month if they are just riding horses (not trained for show, jumpers, etc.). Plenty of owners have extra horses for this or that reason and are happy to have someone just come give them some attention. However, I would guess you'd need an "in"...someone would have to know someone. Most people don't want a random teen hanging out on their farm unless they have some connection prior.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nothing is free. think about what you have to offer in exchange for what you get, and be ready to provide some REAL help. I sense a little bit of an attitude that is just a bit too choosy, in my opinion. you know the old expression, "beggars can't be choosers"? that applies to you , in this situation.


----------

